# Browning A5 Not Cycling



## cih (Mar 20, 2004)

I just bought a 1948 A5 with a Cutts Compensator at a gun show. It looks like it hasn't been shot much if at all. I bought it for shooting clays. The dealer assured me it wouldn't jam or that I would have any problems with it.

However, it will not cycle a second round to fire. I've adjusted the rings, oiled it, everything.

Any thoughts? :-?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Is there a lock on the left side of the reciever? Just flip the switch over. I have one and the switch will allow you to use semi auto or single shot mode.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

I have 2 friends that had the gun that you are talking about and they were junk, they clean them constanly replace springs and the guns still would not cycle shells. JMO but give it back to the guy.


----------

